# Ουδείς ασφαλέστερος εχθρός...



## sarant (Nov 23, 2012)

Τώρα, θα μου πείτε ότι αυτό δεν είναι νέα ελληνικά αλλά αφενός δεν έχουμε ενότητα για τα αρχαία και αφετέρου είμαστε τρισχιλιετείς.

Υπάρχει λοιπόν ένα ρητό, που το είδα και στην υπογραφή ενός καινούργιου μέλους μας, που μόλις τον καλωσόρισα, που λέει
"Ουδείς ασφαλέστερος εχθρός του ευεργετηθέντος αχαρίστου", που το αποδίδουν συνήθως στον Ηράκλειτο. Το ρητό αυτό το είχε, λένε, ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου κορνιζαρισμένο στο γραφείο του, πράγμα που δείχνει πόσο λάθος χρησιμοποιείται, ενώ το είχε υποβάλει ως ερώτηση γεμάτη νόημα στο proz ο ιδιοκτήτης ενός μεταφραστικού φόρουμ που δεν υπάρχει πια, προς επίρρωση αυτού που λέω για τη λάθος χρήση.

Όμως, εγώ στο TLG δεν βρίσκω τίποτα τέτοιο στον Ηράκλειτο, ούτε καν τη λέξη εχθρός βρίσκω στα σωζόμενα αποσπάσμάτα του, και πουθενά στο ΤLG δεν βρίσκω τη φράση "ουδείς ασφαλέστερος" ή παραλλαγές της (π.χ. με μία λέξη ανάμεσα). Η πιο κοντινή που υπάρχει είναι "ουδείς γαρ τόπος του ουρανού ασφαλέστερος" στον Ιωάννη της Κλίμακος. 

Επίσης, το "αχαρίστου" δεν νομίζω ότι θα το έλεγε ο Ηράκλειτος διότι στα αρχαία "αχάριστος" δεν σήμαινε αχάριστος αλλά δυσάρεστος, άχαρος, ενοχλητικός (αχάριστος φωνή) -σ' αυτό δεν είμαι βέβαιος, αλλά σχεδόν.

Οπότε; Έχουμε άλλο ένα ψευδοαρχαίο ρητό, πλάι σε τόσα άλλα;


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2012)

Όχι μόνο δεν είναι του Ηράκλειτου, αλλά βοά ότι δεν είναι αρχαίο αλλά καθαρευουσιάνικο, και δη αρκετά λάιτ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2012)

Εγώ το ξέρω σε πιο επιμελημένα ελληνικά: ουδείς αγνωμονέστερος του ευεργετηθέντος.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2012)

Δηλαδή, έτσι είναι τα παραθετικά του αγνώμων; Αγνωμονέστερος-αγνωμονέστατος; Υπάρχουν αυτοί οι τύποι στα παλιά κείμενα;


----------



## Irini (Nov 23, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο η φράση είναι αρχαία ή όχι, αλλά ως παραθετικό το "αγνωμονέστερος" σωστό είναι.


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 23, 2012)

+ Ουδείς αχαριστότερος του ευεργετηθέντος, που αποδίδεται στον Καλλίμαχο.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 23, 2012)

Με το αχαριστότερος το ήξερα κι εγώ, που πάντως δεν απαντά στον Καλλίμαχο. Το αγνωμονέστερος, ενώ είναι τυπολογικά ορθός τύπος και «μοιάζει» αρχαίο είναι σίγουρα μεταγενέστερο δημιούργημα, αφού αγνώμων στην αρχαία δεν έχει τη σύγχρονη έννοια.


----------



## sarant (Nov 23, 2012)

Πράγματι αυτές οι παραλλαγές είναι, αν μη τι άλλο, ρυθμικότερες αν και όχι αυθεντικότερες. 

Eίχε γνωμικά ο Καλλίμαχος;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 23, 2012)

sarant said:


> Eίχε γνωμικά ο Καλλίμαχος;


http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/poseidippos/#comment-142915
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/poseidippos/#comment-142919
Και το πολύ χρήσιμο σε χρήστες αυτού του φόρουμ: μέγα βιβλίον, μέγα κακόν.


----------



## sarant (Nov 23, 2012)

Ωχ, δίκιο έχεις!


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2017)

...
Για να κλείσει ο κύκλος, από τον sarant στον Σαραντάκο:

14-10-2013: *Αυτό δεν το είπε ο Ηράκλειτος (ούτε ο Καλλίμαχος, άλλωστε!)*

19-1-2017: *Ο ασφαλέστερος εχθρός, η αχαριστία και ο Ελ. Βενιζέλος*


----------

